

Beware grannies on Facebook - wheels
http://www.economist.com/finance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=11052935&fsrc=RSS

======
brlewis
Facebook, from my limited use of it, seems vastly inferior to a mailing list +
wiki for the purpose dscribed in this article. Or did the small investors want
to find photos where others in the group had been tagged? What am I missing?

